# Android 4.2 cropping



## Janet2012 (Mar 30, 2012)

I dislike the new cropping on the new upgrade. Doesn't work like it used too. Am I doing something wrong here? Is the only option downloading a third party app?


----------



## carpenter77 (Jan 1, 2012)

Not doing anything wrong. It is not as good as 4.1.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Assuming you mean you can't adjust the aspect ratio? Click the "original" button, change it to none.


----------



## carpenter77 (Jan 1, 2012)

You are a genius. Why does Google have to make so many steps, thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Janet2012 (Mar 30, 2012)

Snow02 said:


> Assuming you mean you can't adjust the aspect ratio? Click the "original" button, change it to none.


Wow I thought that Original meant go back to your original pic. Thanks a bunch hun


----------

